# Boer and pygmy cross?



## Reed77 (Mar 20, 2011)

My neighbor asked me if I had a pygmy buck to breed with his doe pygmy, I told him no all I have is a boer buck. But it made me wonder, could you cross the 2? would the baby be too big for the doe to give birth? what would the baby look like?


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

If it were my pygmy doe, I would NOT breed her to a Boer buck. The birthing process may well kill her. Now, if there were a nice Nigerian Dwarf around, that would work tons better.


----------



## Reed77 (Mar 20, 2011)

Thats what I thought


----------



## LoneStrChic23 (Jul 30, 2010)

Agree. 

No big breed bucks on mini sized does. You could do that breeding the other way around (pygmy buck on a boer doe) & it would be safe.....


----------



## saanengirl (Apr 7, 2009)

Never use a full sized buck on a minature doe. You have a guarantee of a dead doe or a c-section or both.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

In the past, way back there, my sister had pygmies and she also bred Alpines. Several accidents happened where Pygmy does got bred to a BIG Alpine buck. Never did we lose any of the does, but some of those kids were quite large and the does did need help.
I would never purposefully breed a full-size buck to a Pygmy doe. Recipe for disaster. I have seen the results of Boer doe and Pygmy buck.....cute, smaller than a Boer, bigger than a Pygmy. Airplane ears. I see no reason for that cross though.


----------



## LoneStrChic23 (Jul 30, 2010)

ozark_jewels said:


> I see no reason for that cross though.


Something fun to look at until you send it to freezer camp?


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

it all depends on how the doe is built and if she is a true MINI< true mini over bred pygmes have enough trouble birthing pure pygme babies, let alone something from a larger breed, now if you just have normal dwarf type goats it is possible to have them bred to a larger breed buck, i have seen it work, and so has Ozark Jewls, and i am sure others have seen it work, there was someone on here last season that had a grade type Pygme/Nigerian looking doe that got bred to a Nubian buck and deliverd twins just fine, but then again its all in how the animal is built and if its an experianced doe carrying multiples,


----------

